# Silly newbie question - removing wheel nut covers



## grunff (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi all,

I can't believe I'm actually asking this, but I'd rather ask and look stupid than break something and feel stupid. 

How do you remove the wheel nut covers on a 1997 e39 528i SE? It has the stock alloy wheels, with the central covers covering the wheel nuts (or bolts). 

The cover has a tiny notch along its circumference, which looks like it's for a screwdriver to lever the cover off. I've levered quite hard, but they won't come off. If this the correct way to remove them (only lever harder), or am I missing something?


TIA


----------



## McCandless (Oct 3, 2003)

It's not really a silly question BUT have you looked in the Owners Manual?

On both the standard Style 29s and sport package Style 5 wheels for my 99 528iA the hub covers have a large hex area in the center that has the BMW roundel. There is a large plastic socket in the trunk(boot to you) down with the spare tire that fits this hex and adapts to the lug bolt wrench (17mm). You use it to unlatch the cover. CCW to unlatch. The 29 covers have an actual latch that is pretty fragile so be careful. The 5s are pretty rugged so no problem with them.


----------



## grunff (Jan 15, 2005)

I have looked in the manual, yes. It shows to methods of removal, one of levering with a screwdriver, and another where you unscrew the cap using a special tool.

The caps on my car are smooth right across the surface, with no place for a socket to fit on. The only possible way to grip them would be by inserting small pins in the dimples that they have (in a circular pattern), but somehow I doubt it.

I suspect this means that I should put the screwdriver back in and be brave.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

grunff said:


> I have looked in the manual, yes. It shows to methods of removal, one of levering with a screwdriver, and another where you unscrew the cap using a special tool.
> 
> The caps on my car are smooth right across the surface, with no place for a socket to fit on. The only possible way to grip them would be by inserting small pins in the dimples that they have (in a circular pattern), but somehow I doubt it.
> 
> I suspect this means that I should put the screwdriver back in and be brave.


Do us a favor and go to http://www.bmwtips.com, look under the 15. Brakes Wheels & Suspension section, #2. There are 2 wheel style indexes there. Tell us which style wheel u have, then we can be of more help.


----------



## grunff (Jan 15, 2005)

Ok, got it - it looks like:

http://www.wheelcollision.com/wccpix/59251b.JPG

And the answer I've received elsewhere is "lever harder!".


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

grunff said:


> Ok, got it - it looks like:
> 
> http://www.wheelcollision.com/wccpix/59251b.JPG
> 
> And the answer I've received elsewhere is "lever harder!".


Looking at that, I would say 'lever harder.' On some wheels with this style of cover, that slot is supposed to go in a specific location of the wheel where there is an index bit cast int he wheel to give more leverage. It might not have been indexed to this location the last time it was installed, thus causing the extra grief.


----------

